# To All DFWAPC members.



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello All,

As one of the original founders of this group, I'm heartened by the renewed interest in the club. However, before we go off and completely reshape the structure of the club, we need to take a step back and evaluate what changes need to be made and what can stay as is in the current structure of the club.

Let me give everyone some background and perspective on this club and how it started and developed. This club started with a small group of individuals back in 2000, most of which are still involved in the hobby in one way or another. We built this club from a group of 5 individuals to a membership that numbered over 50 at one point, if not more. The main purpose of the club was to educate hobbyist about planted aquariums, to trade plants and equipment, but mostly to give people a forum to interact and talk about about the hobby. From the very beginning, there were some clear ideals that this club was built on. 1) Meetings were to be held at member's homes to ensure things were kept informal and friendly. 2) Plant clippings were traded and not sold. 3) Officers were elected to ensure that the club was being run properly, but any additional governing body was not needed nor desired. The club has an established constitution and by-laws that addresses many of the issue surrounding conduct, elected officers, etc., but I do not have a copy of it at this time. Hopefully one of the older members can come up with it.

The structure as described was very effective and our membership grew at a tremendous rate. The meetings were often very informal, although a main topic and an occasional presentation provided. The main focus of our meetings was information exchange and a place to interact with friends made through the club. As the club grew, it developed a national presence and still has a nominal presence in the hobby. At the club's peak, we even hosted one of the AGA's International Convention, which to this day, many of the conventions are still measured against. Although this club has stagnated in recent years, I think with the proper leadership, this club could be a strong presence again in the hobby.

That being said, I am in no way willing to allow wholesale changes in the club's structure to occur without due diligence and agreement by the membership base. As has been mentioned many times, this club ran very efficiently as a FUN, RELAXED, and FRIENDLY club. The need to reinvent the club with new a new governing structure is not necessary and will stifle the openness of the club. I've seen it happen this past year with another club and the dissolution and nastiness that ensued was discouraging. I do not want to see that happen within this group. I think having several strong leaders to foster this club is all that is necessary as long as they keep in mind the original framework of how this club was built and what it stands for.

Like Tex-Gal mentioned, the discussions surrounding the club on a public forum is inappropriate and creates a negative perception of the club. These issues need to be addressed at meetings with the membership present instead of being aired on a public forum. I also agree wholeheartedly about the need to slow down and reassess issues within the club with both old and new members involved in the discussions. Why is it necessary to make the changes so rapidly? The club isn't going anywhere...

Finally, I leave you with this suggestion to consider as you move forward with this club. As one of the founders and a permanent board member, keep in mind why the club was formed in the first place. Our motto was always to keep it simple and friendly. The lack of formality is what made this club fun for all of the members and that is ultimately what the founders wanted in their development of this club. Keep it fun!

Kind regards,
Bailin Shaw
DFWAPC EC Board Member


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Balin, I appreciate your post. I hope we can all look seriously at your suggestions and consider the wisdom and the knowledge base from which it was offered.

I just found out my husband and I will be able to come to the AGA conference. (YOOO HOOO!!!) I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm so bummed! My damned company rescheduled a trip to England the same week of the convention. I had money saved up and was so excited about getting to go to this convention, especially based on the location. Come heck or high water, I am going to be at the next convention in St. Louis 2 years from now. Have fun Drinda! I was really looking forward to meeting everyone. :-(


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Man! So we ended up taking your place. Doesn't your company have their priorities straight? Everyone here knows the AGA is more important!


----------



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

Texex94 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The club has an established constitution and by-laws that addresses many of the issue surrounding conduct, elected officers, etc., but I do not have a copy of it at this time.
> 
> ...


I think every member should receive a copy of both when they join. Could also be posted on the website.

Rayburn Taylor
paid member


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

We actually used to have it on the website and I'm not sure where it went. That will be one of many things that need to get done once we "realign" the club's priorities.

Bailin


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Texex94 said:


> We actually used to have it on the website and I'm not sure where it went. That will be one of many things that need to get done once we "realign" the club's priorities.
> 
> Bailin


I am certain we had that on version 2.???? of the website, the one before we had a logo and had a macro shot of a hygrophila sp. on the main page. During that time if you remember we had a "members only" area of the website and those documents were to be found in that area. I am sure they are still on the server but just in the old site folder to which there is no active link on the website.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

then couldn't some one pull those files make a back up, then put them on the new site... WHAT ARE YOUR DEMANDS -WE NEED MORE LEMON PLEDGE! so lets get this meeting going. it's at kim's right?


----------

